# in hot water AGAIN



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

WELL IT HAPPEN TO ME AGAIN.went to my favorite gun shop "to just look around" , at least thats what I told my wife(she should know better) I walked in thinking ammo, but walked out with a kimber covert custom II. The funny thing is she's mad, you would think after 12 years she would know me better,or at least be better prepared for the shock of it..OH-well ...I'm happier than a tornado in a trailer park...EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT NEW YEAR .........it gonna be a tough one here I think


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Boy if I did that with my Wife I would be afraid to get in the car I might consider loading the dang thing before I walked out the door, but seriously thats a nice looking 1911 Congratulations.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

she will get over it, take her out for a nice evening out!!! Next time just don't
tell her you are going to the gun shop.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking gun for sure. Better hide it for a while


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

i hate when that happens, i was saved from probably the same thing happening but gander happened to close at 6 tonight just as we were pulling into the parking lot.....although they do open at 10 tomorrow

nice looking piece anyway and imo worth a couple lumps!


----------

